# Apache Directiven



## vpns2000 (30. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,
ich versuche mit einer Direktive eine Subdomain in ein Verzeichnis im selben web zu leiten.
Dafür habe ich dieses geschreiben:

RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^art.meinedomain.eu [NC]
RewriteRule ^/(.*)$ /art/$1
[L]

Ich lande aber immer nur im Hauptdirectory also im /

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich da falsch mache??
DANKE


----------



## Till (31. Dez. 2007)

Versuch es mal so:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^sub.domain.tld [NC]
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /sub/$1  [L]
```


----------



## vpns2000 (31. Dez. 2007)

SUPER Danke das wars!!
ist nur an den Abständen gelegen.

DANKE!!!!
ein Prosit neu Jahr!!!!


----------

